# 1911 .22



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought it on an impulse (I do that a lot and usually get burned) for $450.00 NIB. The manufacturer cheaped out with only one magazine, but I found two others on line. My question's are : Good price? And is there an easy way to disconnect the magazine safety? The gun itself seems very well constructed and takes down just like my Colt Series 70. Any experience with one of these? Thanks!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I've never seen a 1911- 22. 
What is the brand?


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

One of the most popular and expensive 1911-22's....if you can find one is the Colt Ace.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Higgy Baby said:


> I've never seen a 1911- 22.
> What is the brand?


Browning.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I rented a Browning 1911 .22 yesterday. It was fun to shoot. Not sure what ammo it likes best but the range gave me CCI Mini Mags & I got 2 light primer strikes. Groups weren't as small as my range guns or even close but I enjoyed it for what it was. Trigger was decent but a little heavier than I expected. Sights were good. Looked & felt very well made.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I rented a Browning 1911 .22 yesterday. It was fun to shoot. Not sure what ammo it likes best but the range gave me CCI Mini Mags & I got 2 light primer strikes. Groups weren't as small as my range guns or even close but I enjoyed it for what it was. Trigger was decent but a little heavier than I expected. Sights were good. Looked & felt very well made.


I thought I got burned for $450.00, not even close $600.00 OTD everywhere. I actually won once.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I thought I got burned for $450.00, not even close $600.00 OTD everywhere. I actually won once.


Did you buy your lottery tickets this week? Looks like you did pretty good to me.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Did you buy your lottery tickets this week? Looks like you did pretty good to me.


No, but these impulse buy's usually have me spending a lot more than I could get a firearm for if I had shopped around. $150.00 less and from ACE Hardware no less.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> No, but these impulse buy's usually have me spending a lot more than I could get a firearm for if I had shopped around. $150.00 less and from ACE Hardware no less.


Awww man. Hate it when stuff like that happens!


----------



## THEORGANISER09 (4 mo ago)

I've got one in .22 and one in .380, both Commanders.
The .22 is a great little shooter. I can't hit the broad side of a barn with the .380.
Grips are perfectly sized for me. 
THEORGANISER


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

I bought a GSG 1911-22 and it ran fine after I removed the excess paint from the slide and frame grooves.

Then I started to “upgrade” it and had a problem with it not going into battery. So, I replaced the upgrades ( SS guide rod, spring and barrel bushing) with the factory parts and all is well.

I guess if it “ain’t” broke, don’t fix it. Duh.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

I saw 2 of them at pawn shop in my area
They list $499.00 both mint condition with cases .. 
I already got M4-22lr so I didn’t buy it


----------

